# Are ISTJ's the "extroverted introverts"?



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I'm sure some of you are aware that ENFP's are sometimes labelled the "introverted extroverts". As far as i can tell, this is because our Ne-Fi combination makes us subjective and also burns us out quite quickly, so we need a good amount of time to recharge (compared to the other Extroverted types.)

I wanted to ask you guys then, do you think the ISTJ's might not be the most extroverted introverts? The reason for this would be their strong sense of duty, and their awareness that socializing is an essential "duty" of a good citizen who is contributing their fair share to the group, to society. 

I've definitely noticed that the ISTJ I know most closely always manages to find a way into the conversation, even if it's not something he is interested in. He is a master at asking the right questions to keep the convo flowing. In fact, one situation really tuned me in to what his mindset is like... 

I was in a conversation with a stranger when I was really exhausted and a bit stressed out, so I didn't really make an effort. I let the conversation lull and eventually end without really showing much interest in the other guy. For me, subjectively, I didn't see the point. My ISTJ friend was nearby and afterwards he essentially asked me, in a bit of a judging tone: "why didn't you ask him anything?" It was as if I had not fulfilled my *duty* as a conversationalist... for him, my emotional state should have been a non-issue in my decision whether to continue talking or not. 

In essence, it seems to me the ISTJ is the introvert with the biggest incentive to really get involved like a true extrovert might. I was hoping to see if you guys agree at all?


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

From what I've noticed, ISTJ's WANT to be the most extroverted introvert, but they end up burning out really quickly if they try and over do it. A guy on my floor in halls last year kept trying to socialise every time the rest of us hung out together, but he almost always went back to his room to do 'work' about half an hour later  he was almost textbook ISTJ I think. He got really frustrated with me cause I kept going out xD

ISFP gets my vote for extroverted introvert.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I can totally relate about istjs getting tired quickly. Although they cant not make an effort, in a way its not their comfort zone. 

Im interested in how isfps might be extroverted, as i dont think i know any. What is it exactly that motivates them to be extroverted?


----------



## SirDave (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm istj (formerly intj) and I avoid social situations like the plague. My wife says she fears that without my work I'd become a recluse, a hermit. I'm retired now and about my only interaction with people is when I do things for them for pay. 

Until I retired I was a home builder. I liked the structured collaboration with clients because there was work to do to get their needs implemented, or to resolve issues, but that the work (duty) came first. There weren't many of these meetings with each client; they were to get the necessary work done and to interpret the project, and they would usually be mini marathon sessions

When construction got under way I didn't resent their coming onto the job-site, I actually looked forward to it for active communications, as a necessary thing. My necessary builder activities could always extricate me from overdosing on people. 

But when the talk strayed too far from the project, then later when i thought it over, I would have second thoughts about whether or not I had said too much and exposed too much about myself. I would be embarrassed later about it. There was also a fear of seeming needy from appearing to be too talkative.

So, yes, the introvert can be or seem to be, momentarily at least, extrovertish.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

thwoomp said:


> I can totally relate about istjs getting tired quickly. Although they cant not make an effort, in a way its not their comfort zone.
> 
> Im interested in how isfps might be extroverted, as i dont think i know any. What is it exactly that motivates them to be extroverted?


Well, the couple I know are actually really talkative and friendly if you get them going xD. You hear about ISFP's confusing themselves for us ENFP's and vice versa, because they tend to use a lot of intuition and be quite outgoing for an ISXX 

I love the couple I'm friends with, they're great company


----------



## thevoyager (Dec 1, 2012)

I can see that. (Note: I'm speaking from very limited experience because I only know a very small handful of ISTJs, myself included.)

Even though ISTJs are thinkers and aren't too concerned with the emotional side of things, they are, as is evident, incredibly concerned with fulfilling the duties placed in front of them. Quite often, some of these duties have to do with social interactions, e.g. making sure people are comfortable, are having a good time, aren't feeling awkward. I think this can make them very "extroverted" in the sense that they are constantly trying to ensure that everyone is as content as possible. Of course, this does wind up burning them out if they do it too often or for too long.

I know that I consider myself an "extroverted introvert". I process everything internally and get "recharged" by being alone, but I'm also a very caring person and am concerned about others (so long as the people in question actually need my concern...). I suppose this has a lot to do with my sense of "duty"; however, I almost never feel like it's a burdening duty. I've found that it's just kind of this inherent desire to help people to the best of my abilities.

Except for when I let my lazy and selfish side take over. Then nothing gets done, and no people get helped.


----------

